# Our Porta Potty Puppy



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese currently has a little mixed breed fluff who was found in a porta potty - and i'm not talking about in the enclosure. Someone had actually dumped him into the potty part of the porta john. He was filthy, obviously, and also had chemical burns from the chemicals that are in there.

Well, just look at little Taylor now! He's on the NMR Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/groups/190174489990/

I met this little guy at the Pet Expo and he is a sweetie.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG....people are so sick and cruel. I hope whoever did that gets theirs. Poor baby.....hope he finds a home soon!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maggie - I remember you telling us about him. He's so adorable. I can't even begin to think of what torture that was for that poor pup. There are some very sick people out there. :angry: I can't even stand going into a porta potty for more than 2 minutes - hold my breath the whole time.:w00t: I'm so glad he's been rescued and pray he gets a loving home soon. :wub::wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's amazing that he was even found at all. I know what I'd like to do to those people,stick them in a porta potty hole... head first!:angry:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

The poor thing, that's just outrageous. I just can't comprehend how anyone could do this. People literally are sick, sick and or evil. if they're sick they should have mandatory counselling, if they are found out.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh how sweet!! I hope he finds a forever home soon! WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE??? I use the term PEOPLE loosely , it's more like a SICK-O


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

breaks my heart... people are so sick and I agree that whoever did this deserves to be shoved down a porto potty HEAD FIRST


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a place in **** reserved for people who treat animals like this! This makes my blood boil.
I could not access the site from overseas but I bless those who stand up for these little, helpless animals that God watches over.


----------

